# (Gelöst) Repeater hat kein Internet



## Gsonz (3. August 2017)

*(Gelöst) Repeater hat kein Internet*

Hallo liebe Community, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Internet. Da ich einen neuen Vertrag mit einer 100er Leitung abgeschlossen habe, habe ich auch ein neues Modem bekommen. Ich bin mir mit den Begriffen nicht so sicher, mit Modem meine ich halt die schwarze Box die sich im Keller befindet und an der Telefon und Internet angeschlossen sind. Wenn ich jetzt meinen Repeater (DLINK DIR 860L) über LAN an das Modem anschließe, hat dieser kein Internet, die Leuchte leuchtet Orange. Die Leuchte am Modem leuchtet übrigens auch rot. Wenn ich dieses LAN Kabel aber anstatt an den Repeater direkt an den Laptop anschließe, hat der Laptop Internet. Gibt es also einen Konflikt mit dem Repeater? Ich freue mich über Antworten, denn ich hab da echt nicht genug Ahnung von. LG Gsonz


----------



## taks (3. August 2017)

*AW: Repeater hat kein Internet*

Ich vermute die Konfiguration des Repeaters muss auf das neue Modem angepasst werden.


----------



## NatokWa (3. August 2017)

*AW: Repeater hat kein Internet*

Den Repeater mal OHNE Kabel anschließen , über WLan auf dem Teil einloggen und die Managment-Oberfläche öffnen (Falls unbekannt WIE bitte sagen und du kriegst ne anleitung) und das Ding Reseten + als WLan-Einwahlpunkt konfigurieren der sein Signal über Kabel bekommt , DANN wieder vollständig verkabeln und schaun ob das DIng im Menü vom ROUTER auftaucht , DER kann auch Sachen sperren .


----------



## Gsonz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Repeater hat kein Internet*

Das problem ist, dass wir kein WLAN gebucht haben und das Modem somit nur über Kabel Internet liefern kann. Ohne Kabel würde der Repeater also generell kein Internet kriegen. Über eine Anleitung wäre ich dankbar weil ich mich in dem riesigen Menü vom Repeater sowieso nicht zurechtfinde. LG


----------



## Matusalem (3. August 2017)

*AW: Repeater hat kein Internet*

Der Blick in das Web ergibt das ein DLINK DIR 860L kein Repeater sondern ein full fledged WLAN Router ist.
Die Box Deines Internetanbieters dürfte, nach Deiner Beschreibung, ein Internet-Router mit integriertem Modem sein.

2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Der DLINK DIR 860L arbeitet als reiner WLAN Access Point

Wenn Du diesen jetzt an den Internet-Router Deines neuen Internetzugangs anschließen willst, dann muss man solchen Geräten üblicherweise mitteilen, dass Sie nicht mehr als WLAN Router sondern als WLAN Access Point arbeiten sollen.

=> Handbuch laden, Betriebsmodi prüfen (ob das Gerät überhaupt als Standalone WLAN Access Point arbeiten kann), an der Bedienoberfläche des DLINK anmelden, den DLINK gemäß Handbuch als WLAN Access Point einrichten.

Sicherstellen das keine Router Kaskade konfiguriert wurde, der DNS und DHCP Server deaktiviert ist.

2) Die Box Deines Anbieters als reines Modem Betreiben. Der DLink Router arbeitet dann weiter als Router. Dort müssen dann auch die Zugangsdaten für den Internetzugang eingerichtet werden.

Im Prinzip gleicher Vorgang wie bei 1) .

Prüfen ob das Gerät das überhaupt unterstützt, wenn ja wie, auf der Bedienoberfläche anmelden, das Gerät entsprechend konfigurieren


----------



## Gsonz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Repeater hat kein Internet*



Matusalem schrieb:


> Der Blick in das Web ergibt das ein DLINK DIR 860L kein Repeater sondern ein full fledged WLAN Router ist.
> Die Box Deines Internetanbieters dürfte, nach Deiner Beschreibung, ein Internet-Router mit integriertem Modem sein.
> 
> 2 Möglichkeiten:
> ...



Ok, danke für die Info. Der DLINK sollte als WLAN Accesspoint funktionieren, denn mit dem alten Modem das wir bis gestern noch hatten hat es ja funktioniert. Den DLINK Router haben wir schon über ein Jahr lang, nur das Modem ist halt wegen dem Vertragswechsel neu.


----------



## NatokWa (3. August 2017)

*AW: Repeater hat kein Internet*

Trotzdem kommt es bei dir warscheinlich aus EINEM bestimmten Grund zu Problemen : Ich gehe davon aus das dein altes Modem auch tatsächlich ein MODEM war und kein Router , und somit deinem DLink das Managen vom Netzwerk überlassen hat . DAS macht dein NEUER Router offensichtlich NICHT und Managed das Netzwerk SELBER (SOnst könnte dein Lapy nicht ohne Probs über das Teil ins Netz . Du must in einem der beiden DHCP ausschalten incl das verteilen von IP-Adressen und das Netzwerk Routing , nur EIN Gerät KANN+DARF das in einem Netzwerk , sonst hast du 2 Netzwerke die sich schlicht nicht gegenseitig sehen und das Kabel welches die Verbindet ist nicht mehr als ein Dummy . Das ist übrigends auch der Grund warum es nicht funktioniert (Ohne erheblichen Aufwand und zusätzlicher Hardware) 2 Internetzugänge mit EINEM Netzwerk gleichzeitig zu benutzen .


----------



## Gsonz (4. August 2017)

*AW: (Gelöst) Repeater hat kein Internet*

Nochmals Danke für sämtliche Hinweise, ich habe das problem Gelöst! Ich musste bei dem kabelrouter nur die IP-Adresse ändern. Das wusste ich auch vorher, allerdings hatte ich sie an der falschen Stelle geändert. Anfangs war es 192.168.0.1 und ich habe as Anfangs in 192.168.0.122 geändert. Nun habe ich aber herausgefunden dass ich es in 192.168.44.xx ändern muss. Und zack schon klappt es  Wie gesagt herzlichen Dank für sämtliche Tipps und Hilfen


----------

